# October 21st - 25th, Coed-Y-Llwyn, Blaenau Ffestiniog, Wales



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're spending most of half term at this lovely Caravan Club site in mid-Wales. In the Snowdonia National Park, close to lots of outdoor 'stuff', and fresh air.

:: link to CC site details ::

Gerald


----------

